# Taloubet Z's offspring?



## MTallie (May 5, 2014)

Hi, I've just purchased a Taloubet Z x Indorado foal 1yr old! Does anyone have Taloubet Z's foals? What's your opinion on them? Do you think she will become a good mare?


----------

